# 1 or 2 needed-Rockport/Port A for tomorrow 6/12/2020



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Headed out early for a quick trip tomorrow. Going for snapper. 1 to 2 needed. Leaving Rockport at 5:30am or Woody's in Port A after fueling up. Going 20-30 miles.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

Howâ€™d the trip go. I would have thrown my hat in the ring had I seen this earlier.


----------

